# Spl Ltd Offer : Get Acronis True Image for Free !



## anandk (Oct 20, 2006)

Acronis is giving away *FREE* an older version (V7) of its class-leading imaging program.  this version may not have the fancy features of the latest version, but it's still a great product.  you have to register to get a serial number. Once registered you need to login to download the software.  The download link is under "My Products" on the "My Account" page. 

click *www.acronis.com/mag/vnu-ati7

_those who dont know "Acronis True Image creates the exact copy of your hard disk and allows you to instantly restore the entire machine including operating system, applications, and all the data in the event of a fatal system crash or virus attack — no reinstallations required!"_

i got mine. worth a check-out !


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the information but i have v10


----------



## rakeshishere (Oct 20, 2006)

I have acronis Acronis True Image Enterprise Server® version 9.1 ( build 3,718 )


----------



## techtronic (Oct 20, 2006)

*Good Post
Am already an Acronis User
Home Edition
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2006)

@anandk, Nice info. Thanx

& to other guys, c'mon dudes, if you've the product then you dont have to tell us.
this INFO is for those who dont have that type(HDD imaging) of product.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice info anand. Thanks you. Keep posting


----------



## prabhatmohit (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Rep added!


----------



## sridatta (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks for the info.. i got my serial..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanx for the info


----------



## sree_shan (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks 4 the great info....
i am looking 4 such a software .....


----------



## janitha (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks, I have downloaded, registered and got the serial.
But I would like to have opinions of those who have used it. Especially since when I searched reviews (for eg. PCmag) the ratings are very bad!


----------



## samrulez (Oct 21, 2006)

^^
Naaa,its really good.I'm using it.No problems at all! Its much better than Norton Ghost!


----------



## janitha (Oct 21, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> ^^
> Naaa,its really good.I'm using it.No problems at all! Its much better than Norton Ghost!



Is it V.7 which you are using?


----------



## samrulez (Oct 21, 2006)

^^
No, its v 8.But I don't think there will be much diff. between the two.


----------



## anandk (Oct 21, 2006)

thanx guys. 

actually those who stick to using freewares or legit sw ONLY, may find this thread more useful; i can understand that 

comparision here 'Acronis True Image vs Symantec Ghost' *techsupportalert.com/drive-imaging-reviews.htm


----------



## janitha (Oct 21, 2006)

@Samrulez
One more doubt. Will re-activation of XP required after restoration of the image? (I am asking since this is the first time I am using such a utility)
__________
@anandk
Yes, I am one of those who prefer to do so, at least as far as possible.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 21, 2006)

^^
I don't think so....though i've never tried it, but I think it won't be required coz it restores the whole partition,so the registry and others are intact..


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 21, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> @Samrulez
> One more doubt. Will re-activation of XP required after restoration of the image? (I am asking since this is the first time I am using such a utility)



I don't think so either coz it replicates the partition in its entirety so even activation data gets replicated...


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 21, 2006)

hey thnx so much man.


----------



## techtronic (Oct 21, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @anandk, Nice info. Thanx
> 
> & to other guys, c'mon dudes, if you've the product then you dont have to tell us.
> this INFO is for those who dont have that type(HDD imaging) of product.



*We are mentioning it only to show how good the software really is
If you dont want it then dont read it ?
Simple*


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2006)

hey   . i was not trying to say anything bad.

its just when we are talking about v8, then you guys should complement the products features Directly. & not say you have latest version.(if you have then mention the good things aabout the product, its robustness...)


----------



## janitha (Oct 23, 2006)

I hope somebody who has used V.7 will elaborate his experience with it.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## satyamy (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for Great Information


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for that piece of information!!!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 24, 2006)

If you think this is not the latest version still think...this will let you purchase the latest version at 20$ discount!


----------



## anandk (Jan 23, 2007)

just recd their mail : "Special Offer has been 're-opened' and will now exist till January 31, 2007!"


----------



## bruce_ilu (Jan 25, 2007)

hey, thnx for the info man.


----------



## ranger_bro (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks da


----------



## i_am_crack (Feb 2, 2007)

yeap still alive and active


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 2, 2007)

Just one thing, lets say I wanna restore the image to a new disk then?
Let me elaborate it, I have separate partitions for windows, program files and my documents. Now if I get a new HDD and try restoring the image will it work? anyone having a similar experience?

and yeah! thanks for the info anand 

-seXie


----------



## varunprabhakar (Feb 5, 2007)

the bootable cd of acronis 7.0 didnt recognize my 160gb hitachi sata hdd. however recognized my old samsung ide drive fine. any comments??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 6, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information but i have v10


 same here.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks buddy! Reps 4 U.


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 8, 2007)

what's the latest build of version 10


----------

